# Monopod & Head recommendations



## mStevens (Nov 12, 2012)

What monopod / head combination do you recommend for shooting soccer. I guess I am more concerned with the head attachment. I want something that moves smoothly. I have a cheap monopod that I used this weekend and I am thinking I may need to upgrade. I did not have a head on it, so it did not move very smoothly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2012)

How much lens do you need to support?

I've previously used a Manfrotto 694CX carbon fiber monopod with the 234 tilt head (and a Wimberley C-12 clamp on top for AS plates). Sturdy, light, pretty smooth and supports up to a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 with a gripped body. 

I currently have a Really Right Stuff MC-34 carbon fiber monopod with the MH-02 Pro head. Simply awesome. Supports my 1D X + 600mm f/4L IS II just fine.


----------



## charlesa (Nov 12, 2012)

Never saw the need for a tilting head while shooting football, waterpolo or performances.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a Giottos pod with a 234rc head, just works. NIce thing about monopods is their simplicity, ergo less choices!


----------



## mStevens (Nov 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> How much lens do you need to support?
> 
> I've previously used a Manfrotto 694CX carbon fiber monopod with the 234 tilt head (and a Wimberley C-12 clamp on top for AS plates). Sturdy, light, pretty smooth and supports up to a 70-200/2.8 or 100-400 with a gripped body.
> 
> I currently have a Really Right Stuff MC-34 carbon fiber monopod with the MH-02 Pro head. Simply awesome. Supports my 1D X + 600mm f/4L IS II just fine.



Thanks for the recommendations. I need support for a 70-200, so I think you first suggestion would work for me.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 12, 2012)

I would suggest you have a look at the Sirui P-326 CF monopod. It's strong, sleek, light, quick to deploy and very compact. I have mine topped with the Sirui L-10X head. They are very reasonably priced, particularly on ebay. Don't let the fact that the pod comes with a compass attached scare you off


----------



## triggermike (Nov 12, 2012)

My suggestion is to get the monopod and skip the head. Watch the photographers at your next pro sporting event (or Google it) and you will not see many with heads on their monopods. The beauty of the monopod is you can simply rock slightly forward or backward to change angle and you lose little or no support - even with large lenses.
Was just in a new Calumet store that opened in Ft. Lauderdale and saw that they sell some store branded carbon fiber monopods which seemed pretty nice (and reasonably priced.)


----------



## bycostello (Nov 12, 2012)

Not touching on specifics.. I love anything manfrotto


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 13, 2012)

My advice would be: a) make sure your choice of monopod is tall enough for you; and b) don't worry too much about whether it's carbon or aluminium. Weight shouldn't be an issue with either.

I prefer sturdiness over compactness. The Giottos MM 9170 suits me very well in this respect.

The Manfrotto 234 is a very popular choice of head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

mStevens said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I need support for a 70-200, so I think you first suggestion would work for me.



I think Manfrotto is a great compromise between quality and value. Only reason I got the RRS gear was the need to support 12 lbs. of gear.


----------



## gary (Nov 13, 2012)

If you are looking for price with quality take a look at Benro. I use their carbon mono and tripods and have found them all well built and great value for money. I use the monopod with a 5diii 300 2.8L without problem. I would only say that I prefer the clip lock rather than the twist lock.


----------

